

How to Pitch Your Business Without Being a Jerk - chippy
http://mashable.com/2014/01/07/new-business-pitch/

======
chippy
I think the first point is the most important. Changing your use of language:
Instead of saying "we make websites for lawyers to manage their accounts" say
"We help lawyers organise their work to suit their clients" or something like
that

